

How a Volcanic Eruption in 1815 Darkened the World but Colored the Arts - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/25/science/mount-tambora-volcano-eruption-1815.html

======
m_mueller
If that gets your imagination going, I recommend reading up on the Toba
catastrophe theory:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toba_catastrophe_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toba_catastrophe_theory).

------
GuiA
In a similar vein:

[http://www.nytimes.com/1983/12/20/science/homer-s-sea-
wine-d...](http://www.nytimes.com/1983/12/20/science/homer-s-sea-wine-
dark.html)

~~~
mseepgood
It's obvious: Homer was talking about wine grapes, which can be blue.

------
yitchelle
Krakatoa that erupted in 1883 in Indonesia. This was pretty big as well. It
was so loud that its explosion could be heard 3110 km away!

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1883_eruption_of_Krakatoa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1883_eruption_of_Krakatoa)

